# How do you add an avatar



## Swampguy (Sep 7, 2006)

I have found an avatar at: http://www.avatarity.com/category/7/
How do I copy it to the puritan board? Thanks, Tim


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2006)

If you click on Control Panel / Options and then select Edit Profile, you'll find:

Avatar URL:

Just copy and paste the location of the Avatar and then click Edit Profile

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 7, 2006)

Remember the rules on SIZE!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...
> Just copy and paste the location of the Avatar and exit out of Profile



I strongly suggest clicking the [Edit Profile] button at the bottom of the page if you want it to "take".


----------



## blhowes (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


Thanks. Correction made.


----------

